# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Trail Cam setting advice

## deer243

Hi, got a couple of new game cams. I dont want to use the vid setting with these ones as im going to leave them longer in the bush.
In the past the old ones i used had a one photo, one video setting which worked good but lasted about 6 weeks tops as the vid ate the battieres life.
Question is, if not using the vid, which setting is everyone using to get the best pictures. Ie 1 picture, 5 second delay, 10 second or 30 second delay etc or 3 short burst and what delay?
On a game trail i suppose using least of a delay is better, on a wallow hole maybe more of a delay. ASdvice would be good cheers as just used to the old ones and the settings were fine but these ones i prob leave for 3 months plus etc

----------


## northdude

Can you tell us where you are putting them so we can give better advice  :Psmiley:  i think mine were on 5 sec delay

----------


## deer243

> Can you tell us where you are putting them so we can give better advice  i think mine were on 5 sec delay


was that 1 photo or 3? Did it work ok?  The jungle down here be too tough for the auckland folks so i be happy to pm you the gps corS lol

----------


## northdude

3 it was usually enough to get an idea of what was around

----------


## wanneroo

I don't think mine are set up with any delay at all.

I find all trail cams are different so you may want to experiment before putting them out for months at a time to actually see how they perform.  I find some are more sensitive than others to blowing winds, some are battery hogs, some take really good still pics but ok video and vice versa and so on.

----------

